# 2290 Case Tractor



## Wheatfarmer (Mar 19, 2011)

I am trying to get monitor wires rounted into the cab, I cannot find any access point to run the wires in. I do not want to run these wires thru the window. Does anyone have any idea what to do. Thanks.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Doesn't the 2290 have a electrical plug-in already on the back of the cab?. If not you may have to drill a hole and then get a rubber gromment to put around the wires.
caseman-d


----------

